
White House petition to end support for ACTA - donohoe
https://wwws.whitehouse.gov/petitions/%21/petition/end-acta-and-protect-our-right-privacy-internet/MwfSVNBK
======
tzs
The people who wrote the petition don't seem to actually have a clear
understanding of how treaties like ACTA work. They should read this fantastic
summary:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/politics/comments/or8ag/ive_read_the...](http://www.reddit.com/r/politics/comments/or8ag/ive_read_the_final_version_of_acta_heres_what_you/)

